# Did you hear the alarm?



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It's time to play!

Benji has an incredible internal clock that chimes at exact time every day for our planned routine activities. 

He is awake at 6 am but he likes to actually get out of bed at 7. On the weekends when we like to sleep in, he is our "Kissing Clock", he starts to lick our faces exactly around 7. He is reminding us that his walk time is close. The "play -ball" time is between 5 and 5:30, and he will start nudging me and pawing me to get me to start the play :biggrin1: 

If we linger watching TV or reading and don't retire to bed, he goes to our bedroom at our usual bedtime, comes back and stares at us until we get up to go. 

I am so amazed at how he knows and keeps the exact time.:becky:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Asta was the same - lickies to get up in the morning and he would stare at me in the evening starting around 9 pm . He was saying to me it is time to go to bed and we can cuddle and watch TV in there .
The boys are usually ready to go to bed between 8 and 8.30 but they now sleep together in a seperate room . I never thought that day would come but it did and they seem content to be together .


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That's amazing, Poornima.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy has a great alarm clock.

She waits at the back door when it is time for my son to come home from work. He gives her a treat when he gets home.

Also, she gets a treat at night around 7:30 and she will go and get my husband to let him know it's time.

She wakes up on the weekends and wants my husband up (she thinks he has overslept) and she will lay on him and kiss him til he gets up. Thank goodness it's not me! She will get up with him and in about an hour come back for me.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi has an alarm clock. My DH has to be at work at 4am so he goes to bed about 8or8:30 pm. Well, just before 8pm, Kodi will go to my hubby and start barking like mad. Then he runs to the stairs to let him know it's time for bed.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Michele,

That is hilarious!

I bet DH get's a big kick out of that!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My DH loves it, because Kodi will go to bed with him. Then I hear lots of barking because they are playing. When it gets quiet, I know DH is asleep. Sometimes Kodi will come back to watch TV with me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Like I posted on the Funny Hav picture thread, Dora is lazy in bed! Except for her tongue... it never sleeps. The licking Monster goes to bed for awhile but wakes up pretty early!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, a few of mine have had that extreme ability to keep time. It is always a little awkward after Daylight Saving Time changes because they argue about the time until a few weeks go by and then they give up.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Dora's a happy girl and wants everyone to know it!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmm, this is interesting. I haven't observed it in Biscuit, but then he doesn't sleep with us. He does like his routine, but is also amenable to its being disrupted. He's very flexible and trusting, goes with the flow. Or maybe your dogs are just brighter, lol ! ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Arrgh! I had forgotten about the Day Light Saving Time! DH is not going to be too happy if Benji starts nudging him out of bed at 6 thinking it is 7am! 

My friend's cat takes almost 2 months + to get used to DLST change. She is an early riser but the cat gets her up at 4.


----------

